# Monthly classical music discussion groups



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My friend Ben and my stepdad Powell and I host a monthly classical music discussion group held at the Opera Production Studio in downtown Salt Lake City. Do any of you guys have a physical meeting where you discuss classical music together in person and play tracks?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, that sounds cool! My listening group is a model of Darth Vader and Schroeder at a piano playing Fur Elise.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

My dad and I get together once a week and while we don't consciously dedicate the time to talking about music, the conversation inevitably turns to classical music. He has immersed himself in music, literature and art his entire adult life and has a deep appreciation for for all of it. I've been lucky enough to take possession of much of my dad's vinyl collection and he's lately been pushing some CDs from his rather large collection my way. Some unopened. 

At 90, he's not interested that much in getting out to concerts anymore, but he loves the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall. Loves it. For him, it's like being there.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Next week we are doing a free for all presentation. I am doing Adam's Cantique de Noel by Garanca, two Anna Prohoska songs, and Scheonberg's Piano Concerto played by Pollini. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a Facebook link to our discussion group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/284458598255177/

I will have to hunt down some photos of our group meeting or take new photos from next week's meeting.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's nice that some of you can do that. If I made a discussion group, I would literally be talking to myself.

I have a friend who tried something similar in his community with no takers.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I wonder if I could start an opera club or classical music appreciation club at my school. There would be some interest, especially among the music students. (I'm not a music teacher)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm hoping to hit a few concerts in the upcoming chamber music series here in the first half of 2015. I need to meet some hip chicks into good music, but it seems like most of the people who attend these recitals are over 75 with blue hair! :lol:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

One reason that I spend time on this forum is that I can interact with like minded individuals, and I don't get that opportunity with non virtual people. I do have several freinds that like music, and occassionally we have all been able to attend concerts together, but we are all to busy to meet on a regular basis and discuss music. Hopefully, when I retire, I will be able to participate in such a group.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Triplets said:


> One reason that I spend time on this forum is that I can interact with like minded individuals, and I don't get that opportunity with non virtual people. I do have several freinds that like music, and occassionally we have all been able to attend concerts together, but we are all to busy to meet on a regular basis and discuss music. Hopefully, when I retire, I will be able to participate in such a group.


That is awesome that TC can provide a virtual space to discuss classical music whereas real life doesn't seem to provide that easily... I am just lucky to have both options.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Listening _group_? Gosh some of you guys are so lucky; I don't even have one single individual with whom I can share my love of music. Listening is always done alone.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Isn't TC a listening group, but a minute-by-minute one, or what makes the monthly face-to-face group different?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Isn't TC a listening group, but a minute-by-minute one, or what makes the monthly face-to-face group different?


The physical meeting adds some real life snacks, potential gossip via mouth, and convivial arguments while staring each other in the eye.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Bon ben


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This afternoon will be our December monthly meeting so I will have a synopsis and everything up photo wise... then afterwards we have foodie group.

Looks to be snowing lightly in SLC so I have my sweater all looking sharp to be bundled up on this frigid day.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Today is the December 2014 SLC Classical Music Society meeting so I have four selections to present:

1) Anna Prohoska's Behind the Lines doing Charles Ives Three Songs Of The War -- In Flanders Fields and 1, 2, 3

View attachment 58620


2) M. Pollini's version of the Scheonberg Piano Concerto

View attachment 58621


and 3) Garanca's version of Adam's Cantique de Noel (video version)






I can't wait to see what people there will think.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here you go guys... photos of our classical music listening group happening right now at the Utah Opera Production Studio:















First selection... William Grant Still's Troubled Island as presented in 1949 by the New York City Opera. Fascinating and neo-romantically somber.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Second selection... I presented  Now off to Verdi's MacBeth... end of Act I  after the king has been murdered and Banquo doing his aria... this is Sinopoli verison with Zampieri which is my favorite recording of this fine Verdi opera.









Third selection... my friend Ben presenting random classical music documentaries.
Final selection... my stepdad Powell presenting selections from Bjoerling and Merrill's Les Pecheurs de Perles by Bizet.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Our meeting is delayed until early February 2015. Oh well, more to come.


----------

